# Awesome app for nexus 7



## droidmakespwn

Everyone should try this app called GMD Gesture if you haven't. It basically adds multitouch gestures just like the iPad has, and also supports having the nav bar disappear for an awesome gaming experience. There is a lite version that includes everything except killing the nav bar.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.goodmooddroid.gesturecontroldemo&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5nb29kbW9vZGRyb2lkLmdlc3R1cmVjb250cm9sZGVtbyJd


----------



## droidrage729

cool going to give it a shot without thread hijacking tablet talk is also bad ass. a must if you have an android device that was there is no need to fumble with both devices.


----------



## droidmakespwn

No big deal with thread jacking. The more cool apps people find and post the better.


----------



## housry23

Thanks for the heads up on this. I also use the $25 credit to purchase an app called Tablet Talk. It basically links your Nexus 7 to your phone through wifi or Bluetooth and let's you text using your mobile number from your tablet. I'll try to update this post with a link to the app shortly.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5hcGRyb2lkLnRhYnRhbGsiXQ..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nickles

housry23 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I also use the $25 credit to purchase an app called Tablet Talk. It basically links your Nexus 7 to your phone through wifi or Bluetooth and let's you text using your mobile number from your tablet. I'll try to update this post with a link to the app shortly.
> 
> https://play.google....nRhYnRhbGsiXQ..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1,000
Tablet Talk is by far the best app i have ever bought.. it is an absolute must have.
I can leave my phone in the house, and take the tablet outside for hours of reading etc... and not have to miss a single text..

--I don't always buy apps......


----------



## droidrage729

Nickles said:


> +1,000
> Tablet Talk is by far the best app i have ever bought.. it is an absolute must have.
> I can leave my phone in the house, and take the tablet outside for hours of reading etc... and not have to miss a single text..
> 
> --I don't always buy apps......


I do t always buy apps either I actually splurged with the 25 bucks Google gave me I'm really glad I bought tablet talk though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98

Get Blue NFC.. is free I believe. It adds a option to the Send menu like in root explorer to allow the sending of any file through bluetooth without it failing like standards bluetooth sharing features on larger files. I sent a 60mb file over the other day. Great for those of us with NFC phones


----------



## agtwonderbread

housry23 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I also use the $25 credit to purchase an app called Tablet Talk. It basically links your Nexus 7 to your phone through wifi or Bluetooth and let's you text using your mobile number from your tablet. I'll try to update this post with a link to the app shortly.
> 
> https://play.google....nRhYnRhbGsiXQ..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Save yourself $3, install AirDroid on your phone, got to web.airdroid.com on your N7, scan the qr code on your N7 with your phone, connected, enjoy


----------



## exzacklyright

Nickles said:


> +1,000
> Tablet Talk is by far the best app i have ever bought.. it is an absolute must have.
> I can leave my phone in the house, and take the tablet outside for hours of reading etc... and not have to miss a single text..
> 
> --I don't always buy apps......


How's this different then just using Google voice or air droid

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## droidmakespwn

Tablet talk uses your actual phone number.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agtwonderbread

So does AirDroid, and let's you access files, contacts, take screenshots, etc, all free.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## frigidazzi

Thanks you for this. I now have a menu button all the time again ( didn't like the locations of the mods). Plus it's neat to show to friends.



droidmakespwn said:


> Everyone should try this app called GMD Gesture if you haven't. It basically adds multitouch gestures just like the iPad has, and also supports having the nav bar disappear for an awesome gaming experience. There is a lite version that includes everything except killing the nav bar.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.goodmooddroid.gesturecontroldemo&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5nb29kbW9vZGRyb2lkLmdlc3R1cmVjb250cm9sZGVtbyJd


----------



## Kimboinatl

Keyboard Manager is a pretty cool app. It lets you assign one keyboard for portrait mode, and another for landscape:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ne0fhykLabs.android.utility.kmLauncher&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5uZTBmaHlrTGFicy5hbmRyb2lkLnV0aWxpdHkua21MYXVuY2hlciJd

I've got Swype as my portrait keyboard, and (currently) Thumb Keyboard for landscape.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Kimboinatl said:


> Keyboard Manager is a pretty cool app. It lets you assign one keyboard for portrait mode, and another for landscape:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ne0fhykLabs.android.utility.kmLauncher&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5uZTBmaHlrTGFicy5hbmRyb2lkLnV0aWxpdHkua21MYXVuY2hlciJd
> 
> I've got Swype as my portrait keyboard, and (currently) Thumb Keyboard for landscape.


That's pretty awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project

Thumb keyboard's the best app I've purchased for my 7 thus far. +1 to your picks though


----------



## luikiedook

agtwonderbread said:


> Save yourself $3, install AirDroid on your phone, got to web.airdroid.com on your N7, scan the qr code on your N7 with your phone, connected, enjoy


I like airdroid but if all you want is to text from your tablet. tablet talk is much nicer. Worth the $3 IMO. I mainly like air droid when messing with my phone from my desktop.
If you haven't tried tablet talk you don't know what you are missing.

Side note: 
has anyone tried Splashtop? I use iTap RDP for work and fun it sounds like splashtop has much better performance and I'm eager to try it, but not to spent the $8.99 they want for the app. (although I think I spent more for itap)


----------



## droidrage729

luikiedook said:


> I like airdroid but if all you want is to text from your tablet. tablet talk is much nicer. Worth the $3 IMO. I mainly like air droid when messing with my phone from my desktop.
> If you haven't tried tablet talk you don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Side note:
> has anyone tried Splashtop? I use iTap RDP for work and fun it sounds like splashtop has much better performance and I'm eager to try it, but not to spent the $8.99 they want for the app. (although I think I spent more for itap)


I haven't tried any other app like tablet talk so I have nothing to really compare it to. But I can say its rock stable in a sense that any text messages I send get sent any phone calls I make with it are crystal clear and don't get disconnected. I also find tablet talk is awesome between ROM flashes because my messages are always synced to the other device .worth 3 bucks totally and the best part is Google got the bill for tablet talk I used some of my 25 dollar gift card on it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## happypizza

Bump, I want to know what everyone is using, also +1 for tablet talk, very seamless, Like it a lot.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Damn Tablet Talk looks awesome! Thank you Google for buying it for me (well when I get off work today lol)!


----------



## droidmakespwn

Sixaxis controller is good as well. Works seamlessly with dead trigger and shadow gun. Also works with games that don't support games pads. (With a little bit of work)


----------



## miketoasty

I personally use desksms to text through my Nexus 7. Also allows desktop texting as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vectormax

I've used Splashtop on my phone and from my Transformer to connect to a W7 desktop. You can get TeamViewer for free and does the same thing. Good thing is that TeamViewer works on Linux also.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend

agtwonderbread said:


> Save yourself $3, install AirDroid on your phone, got to web.airdroid.com on your N7, scan the qr code on your N7 with your phone, connected, enjoy


But doesn't AirDroid require for both devices to be on the same WiFi network? Not useful if you are on the on, Tablet Talk uses Bluetooth if I remember correctly, so you can use it anywhere. (I may be wrong, haven't used AirDroid in a while)


----------



## FilletMinion

I like syncsms it uses a dropbox account so you don't have to be connected by Bluetooth or WiFi!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbello

luikiedook said:


> I like airdroid but if all you want is to text from your tablet. tablet talk is much nicer. Worth the $3 IMO. I mainly like air droid when messing with my phone from my desktop.
> If you haven't tried tablet talk you don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Side note:
> has anyone tried Splashtop? I use iTap RDP for work and fun it sounds like splashtop has much better performance and I'm eager to try it, but not to spent the $8.99 they want for the app. (although I think I spent more for itap)


I have Splashtop HD. it works, but the tapping is extremely unprecise. I mis-click all the time. makes it almost unusable. also, the streaming sucks, I can't get audio to play through either my gnex or N7 even though I have the option checked.


----------



## osuron07

Tablet talk - great for syncing txts bc you can use wifi OR bluetooth.. So you can use it anywhere. Been very reliable.

Keyboard- SwiftKey tablet or thumb keyboard if the predefined landscape key block spacing is still a stretch in SwiftKey.

Jump rdp - by far my favorite rdp app after trying a number of them on my phone. Have yet to try this on the n7 though, I plan to tomorrow, I just wanted to throw it out there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ridobe

Been using tablet talk all weekend and it works great. Thanks for turning me onto this.


----------



## osuron07

I can also verify the gmd gestures app that was initially recommended is awesome! If you still have some money left from the $25 and are ok with spending $5, it's well worth it. Highly customizable but very easy to use.


----------



## hunterjackson92

luikiedook said:


> I like airdroid but if all you want is to text from your tablet. tablet talk is much nicer. Worth the $3 IMO. I mainly like air droid when messing with my phone from my desktop.
> If you haven't tried tablet talk you don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Side note:
> has anyone tried Splashtop? I use iTap RDP for work and fun it sounds like splashtop has much better performance and I'm eager to try it, but not to spent the $8.99 they want for the app. (although I think I spent more for itap)


I have splashtop but prefer phonemypc its not quite as fast but its far more reliable and has more features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

The only thing about tablet talk I dislike (and it's only my OCD causing me to dislike this) is that it doesn't make the SMS as read on my phone. So then I have a ton of unread messages on my phone when I go back to it.


----------



## ROM_Ulan

Mustang302LX said:


> The only thing about tablet talk I dislike (and it's only my OCD causing me to dislike this) is that it doesn't make the SMS as read on my phone. So then I have a ton of unread messages on my phone when I go back to it.


Agreed. I also don't like how it doesn't request a delivery report if you have it enabled in the sms app.


----------



## brianbgrp

When you disconnect the devices on tablet talk it asks on your phone if you want to Mark messages as read.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe

Mustang302LX said:


> The only thing about tablet talk I dislike (and it's only my OCD causing me to dislike this) is that it doesn't make the SMS as read on my phone. So then I have a ton of unread messages on my phone when I go back to it.


But, one swipe and they're gone! I haven't checked but I believe they actually ARE read.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan

brianbgrp said:


> But, one swipe and they're gone! I haven't checked but I believe they actually ARE read.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I will have to test these out.


----------



## muzhik

any other awesome apps that you guys use for n7?


----------



## homerunbm33

Mustang302LX said:


> Agreed. I also don't like how it doesn't request a delivery report if you have it enabled in the sms app.


Its a limitation within android. Aaron cannot do anything about this.

Edit: He cannot clear another apps notification. However they are marked as read within the SMS app.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Has anyone tried textab?


----------



## homerunbm33

osuron07 said:


> Has anyone tried textab?


Textab has been abandoned. It hasn't updated since December of last year. Go with tablet talk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

homerunbm33 said:


> Textab has been abandoned. It hasn't updated since December of last year. Go with tablet talk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I tried the free version, it sucks lol


----------



## droidmakespwn

Lets keep this going. I ran into an awesome file explorer that it perfect for the larger screen nexus. Its called x-plore and its loaded with options including root access. Try it out. Its freeeeeee.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lonelycatgames.Xplore

Edit: I'm sure many people know about this one but Power Toggles lets you add notification toggles in your panel. I like it because I am currently running stock because I feel right now this device is almost perfect. Also free.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.painless.pc

Edit 2: I'm on a roll now. This is a very new app in beta but it works very well. Its called popup browser and allows a web browser to sit "on top" of your screen. Once again also free and awesome.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mkiisoft.popup


----------



## housry23

droidmakespwn said:


> Lets keep this going. I ran into an awesome file explorer that it perfect for the larger screen nexus. Its called x-plore and its loaded with options including root access. Try it out. Its freeeeeee.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lonelycatgames.Xplore
> 
> Edit: I'm sure many people know about this one but Power Toggles lets you add notification toggles in your panel. I like it because I am currently running stock because I feel right now this device is almost perfect. Also free.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.painless.pc
> 
> Edit 2: I'm on a roll now. This is a very new app in beta but it works very well. Its called popup browser and allows a web browser to sit "on top" of your screen. Once again also free and awesome.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mkiisoft.popup


I really like power toggles. I just went back to stock rooted jellybean on my Galaxy Nexus and this app is perfect. I like the sound of popup browser, but not on the phone. I'll try it on my Nexus 7 as soon as I get home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

